# sbs2003 vs server 2003



## jonin (May 31, 2007)

I was just wondering ,,,how different is sbs to standard server?
pros and cons...
if i learn server will sbs be a breeze? and vice versa
and are they very similar?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

http://www.microsoft.com/WindowsServer2003/sbs/evaluation/features/default.mspx for SBS and http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windowsserver/bb404900.aspx for server 2003.

Here is a list of limitations SBS has -

Windows Server 2003 for Small Business Server has the following
restrictions:

• Only one computer in a domain can be running Windows Server 2003 for
Small Business Server.

• Windows Server 2003 for Small Business Server must be the root of the
Active Directory® forest.

• Windows Server 2003 for Small Business Server cannot trust any other
domains.

• A Windows Server 2003 for Small Business Server domain cannot have any
child domains.

• Each additional server must have a Windows Server 2003 for Small
Business Server client access license (CAL). You can use CALs for each
user or for each device.


----------



## insightcomputing (Apr 29, 2009)

75 user limit as well...(but who would want 75 users on an SBS Box?)


----------



## AZenTech (Nov 6, 2008)

insightcomputing said:


> 75 user limit as well...(but who would want 75 users on an SBS Box?)


I agree. The real limitation on users is with Terminal Services. You cannot add additional licenses for remote connections above the included two for administration. It can be done with third party software, but not through the OS.


----------

